# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Takimet e XXIII te poeteshave shqiptare ne Vushtrri !

## Ermelita

Me datat 10 dhe 11 Maj , nen patronatin e drejtorise per kulture , rini dhe sport te Vushtrrise  dhe  ne bashkepunim me Ministrine  per Kulture , Rini , Sport dhe Ceshtje Jorezidente  dhe i perprahur nga Lidhja e Shkrimtareve te Kosoves , ne Vushtrrine e lahte , qytezen buze Sitnices u organizuan Takimet e Poetshave Shqiptare per te XXIII-ten here me rradhe . 
 Aty moren pjese krijuese letrare nga mbare trojet shqiptare dhe diaspora dhe kaluan dite vertete te mrekullueshme duke shkembyer pervoja me njer-tjetren . 
 Diten e pare ishte ora e madhe letrare ku u lexuan poezite , me pas poetet vizituan kompleksin "Adem Jashari " ne Prekaz dhe Skenderaj per ta permbyllur kete dite me  darken somene ne hotelin luksoz "Palace ".
 Dita e dyte e takimeve u hap me nje tribune me temen " Figura  historike e femres shqiptare " ku debatuan poetet dhe qytetaret  per te pasuar me programin kulturo=artistik me kenge e valle .
 Juria ne perberje prej Kadrush Radogoshi , maxhister i letersise dhe Zana Pria , poete ndau keto çmime "
     Debutantja me e mire u zgjodh Alketa Spahiu nga Gjilani per poezine "Mozaik perendish " .
      Vendin  e pare e mori Fatime Ahmeti .
      E dyta me e mira u rradhit Drita Maxhubi me poezine "Ndoshta " kurse vendin e trete juria profesionale e ndau per dy poetesha : Remzije Cakolli dhe Sherife Berisha -Thaçi .

----------


## Ermelita

Reth ketij  manifestimi u shkrua shume neper gazetat tona dhe sipas fjaleve te drejtoreshes per Kulture , Rini dhe Sporte te Vushtrrise , zonjws Melihate-Basholli-Latifi , interesimi per kete manifestim eshte ne rritje e siper , sivjet kane konkuruar 70 poetesha nga mbare trojet shqiptare e vetem 36 prej tyre jane pranuar ne "Takimet.... ".

----------


## Ermelita

Gjithsesi , ky manifestim pret krijimet tuaja , per vitet e ardhshme , sigurisht dhe ato poetesha qe duan te konkurojne , mund te me drejtohen mua dhe une do ti udhezoj per te gjitha .

----------


## zymrije

edhe ket e vit ky manifesitim eshte bere pazar i ndarjeve te cmimeve.Cmimet ndahen me marreveshje paraprake, po edhe konkurentet gjithashtu ne pjesmarrje, ka karaketer krejteisht partiak ayu ku  perzihet poltika nuk ka faq te bardh.

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Me datat 10 dhe 11 Maj , nen patronatin e drejtorise per kulture , rini dhe sport te Vushtrrise  dhe  ne bashkepunim me Ministrine  per Kulture , Rini , Sport dhe Ceshtje Jorezidente  dhe i perprahur nga Lidhja e Shkrimtareve te Kosoves , ne Vushtrrine e lahte , qytezen buze Sitnices u organizuan Takimet e Poetshave Shqiptare per te XXIII-ten here me rradhe . 
>  Aty moren pjese krijuese letrare nga mbare trojet shqiptare dhe diaspora dhe kaluan dite vertete te mrekullueshme duke shkembyer pervoja me njer-tjetren . 
>  Diten e pare ishte ora e madhe letrare ku u lexuan poezite , me pas poetet vizituan kompleksin "Adem Jashari " ne Prekaz dhe Skenderaj per ta permbyllur kete dite me  darken somene ne hotelin luksoz "Palace ".
>  Dita e dyte e takimeve u hap me nje tribune me temen " Figura  historike e femres shqiptare " ku debatuan poetet dhe qytetaret  per te pasuar me programin kulturo=artistik me kenge e valle .
>  Juria ne perberje prej Kadrush Radogoshi , maxhister i letersise dhe Zana Pria , poete ndau keto çmime "
>      Debutantja me e mire u zgjodh Alketa Spahiu nga Gjilani per poezine "Mozaik perendish " .
>       Vendin  e pare e mori Fatime Ahmeti .
>       E dyta me e mira u rradhit Drita Maxhubi me poezine "Ndoshta " kurse vendin e trete juria profesionale e ndau per dy poetesha : Remzije Cakolli dhe Sherife Berisha -Thaçi .


Përshëndetje Ermelita. Në radhë të parë të përgëzoj për ketë temë të hapur. Manifestimit "Takimet e Poetashave Shqiptare" i dëshiroj jetë të gjatë, ndërkaq femrës shqiptare i dëshiroj sukses në të gjitha poret e jetës, sepse "një shoqëri quhet e emancipuar vetëm nëse ka të emancipuar botën femërore". Për mua ky është një sihariq i mirë se shoqëria shqiptare është duke ecur rrugës së mbarë.

Kam një propozim Ermelita ( duke supozuar se je në rrjedhat e ngjarjes ), a ka mundësi të na sjellësh disa nga poezitë nga ky manifestim, në mos më shumë, mundësisht poezitë e shpërblyera.

Edhe një herë 
respekt për ty për gjithë ata që mbëltojnë kulturën shqptare!

Adem Gashi
redkator në Radio Projekti 21
Danimarkë

----------


## projekti21_dk

> edhe ket e vit ky manifesitim eshte bere pazar i ndarjeve te cmimeve.Cmimet ndahen me marreveshje paraprake, po edhe konkurentet gjithashtu ne pjesmarrje, ka karaketer krejteisht partiak ayu ku  perzihet poltika nuk ka faq te bardh.


Moooooooos!
U zhgënjeva fare, nëse është saktë kjo që po thua, Zymrie!
Tash po bie në kundërshtim me atë që thashë më lart. Po nëse e degjenerojmë botën femrore, mjer si ne!!
Një botë femërore e degjeneruar krijon një shoqëri të degjeneruar!
Ishalla nuk është e saktë kjo, Zymrie.

Ky asociacion duhet të jetë apolitik, sepse kultura jonë daton më herët se Py Dy Ky e Ly Dy Ky që atëherë kur nuk kishte fare parti politike. Mos e ngjyrosni kulturën me ngjyrën e turpit të partive politike!!

Paraprakisht përshëndetje për ty, meqë nuk të përshëndeta që në fillim!

----------


## projekti21_dk

uuuuuuuu. ia paskam futur kot kur thuhet. ky qenka postim nga 2005-ta!

----------

